# b550 aorus pro ac (DRAM then VGA MB led issues with no POST)



## Laura55 (Nov 17, 2020)

Good morning all,

I am a newbie and bought a nice premounted PC from a company.
It was delivered failing immediately... NO POST
Here is my hardware
*AMD Ryzen 9 3900x (3.8/4.6GHz 12-core)
CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX 2X16Go 3600Mhz
Nvidia GeForce RTX 3080 10GDDR6X
GIGABYTE B550 AORUS PRO AC
SSD WD BLUE 1To NVME
BeQuiet DARK ROCK PRO 4
XIGMATEK GALAXY II PRO
GIGABYTE WIFI 6 AX Bluetooth 5.0
CORSAIR ICUE 465X WHITE
Corsair TX750M 80PLUS Gold
WINDOWS 10 HOME 64Bit*

I recieved it faulty, the DRAM red led was on ont the MB.
after hours searching and alternating ram bars into diffrent slots, the only combination that worked was slot 1&2 ( it was received on slot 2 & 4). yep finally it started I had post and could access bios and OS.

I started discovering the BIOS finally and tested the Fastboot setting.

BOUM, after restart VGA led on the MB was on and no post again...

started to research the net again to find what was wrong.. without finding any real reason on why this happened, i tested all proposed solutions (sometimes for other models..

I switched my GPU to another IDE and it worked.
https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_b550-aorus-pro-ac_1001_e.pdf

Back in the business, working again.. BUT

My GPU on the lower IDE is touching the cables fixed on the lower part of the MB.. and one of the GPU fan is not turning because of this..

I upgraded the Bios to f11, tried CMOS reset, removing MB battery, no luck

the original IDE slot (the right one IDE16x, silver plated) is not working anymore, who can that be? I tried putting it back after BIOS upgrade, but no luck..(VGA led on)

Is there a way to reset this port so i Wouldn't have VGA red allarm light on MB and get POST working again from this slot?

Should i open a new post elsewhere?

Thanks for guiding me, I am so useless...

Laura


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 17, 2020)

Anything plugged into the Case's USB 2 ports while booting?
Connect them to the USB 3 ports and try booting.
I'm hoping it's that simple as some people here found that fixed the issue for them: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/aorus-x570-master.257392/


----------



## Laura55 (Nov 17, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Anything plugged into the Case's USB 2 ports while booting?
> Connect them to the USB 3 ports and try booting.


will try that soon, i am a farmer of veggies, need to collect some for tomorrow delivery, will revert back to you once done, thanks


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 17, 2020)

Hopefully someone else can chime in soon as it's quite late here in Oz and I need sleep lol.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 17, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Hopefully someone else can chime in soon as it's quite lot here in Oz and I need sleep lol.


Sleep is overrated. A Shower however....


/ontopic
I wonder if they shipped the PC without updating to the latest BIOS, or they did and it was corrupt just enough.


My other thought is that if the package was handled roughly or even dropped, components might need to be reseated and checked for physical damage.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 17, 2020)

The first thing to do is find the jumper and clear the CMOS. It may be that when you flashed the BIOS it corrupted something. Look in the MB manual for the Section of Clearing the CMOS. It has been my experience that Gigabyte boards on AM4 can be very finicky.


----------

